# link confirmed



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

We have had confirmation that our link is going a head. 

So happy right now. 

Thank you for all the fingers and toes crossed. 

Xx xxxxx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Congratulations Jes - you'd better update your signature!   any idea when you'll go to matching panel etc?


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Woo hoo, congratulations x


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Great news, so pleased for you JesP


----------



## tinkerbell80 (Oct 15, 2013)

Good Luck!!


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Congratuations   x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you!!

Plan is to go to matching panel 16th December for intros to start in the New Year.

My mother in law was here when we got the news.... I think she may have finally stopped bouncing off the walls.

We're all very excited here. Will be speaking to our SW on Monday to make arrangements for the meetings with medical and foster carer.



xxx


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

So exciting!! Congratulations! You'll be on cloud 9 pretty much permanently now   x


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Such exciting news, JesP.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

That's great news Jes, you're off to panel the day before us too.

Hope FC and Medical meetings go well too


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Fabulous news jes. So exciting


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

So, so pleased for you, Jess - over the moon


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you! I'm celebrating with a lovely bar of galaxy lol. Hubby has gone out. My little brother who's 17 is very excited. Looking forward to meeting the foster carer to know more about him.


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Amazing news am delighted for you and your other half. You got there mummy xxx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations fabulous news xxxxxx


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Woo hoo ! Fabulous news , xxxxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Woooooohooooo jes - fantastic news . YOUR GOING TO BE A MUMMY!!!!!!!!!!! How good does that sound? X


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Great news JesP, amazing way to start the weekend, the next few weeks will fly by and you'll be a mummy before you know it 😄


----------

